# No AF awaiting IVF Start



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi,
I hope someone can advise me, I am waiting to start my injections (Downregging), for the last three Months my cycle has been 26-28 days, now that i want AF it has not appeared, I wanted to know if I should call the hospital or just wait it out? Has anyone else had this and if it does not appear is further medication prescribed to bring it on?? (I had tablets when i was taking clomid)

Many thanks in advance

Ellie


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi ellie
just wandereing how late are you,its sods law when you want it to come,any other time you dont want it,i know there is something that they can pescribe to bring on your period,my friend had irregular periods and she had to have something good luck lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If more then 10 days late then contact clinic and discuss if they can prescribe soemthing to bring on af.

Ruth


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

i waited 2weeks over for my af when i was due to start d/regging .. im sure she knew i was wiating      ....

they said they would induce me after about three weeks ... Luckily when i warned her i was going to bring her out if she wasent coming herself, she came !!  



Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

I started IUI in Feb (basting today!). My cycle is normally 25 days, 26 at most and iwaited until the 32nd day for my period. Couldn't believe it and I have to say it made me climb the walls. Did a test - negative - but still  no sign... but i found it a really stressful time. All I wanted to do was start so that i could get on with treatment... it did come eventaully and as soon as it did i felt back in control and calm. 

I tried to learn a lesson - during all of this you are still at the whim of your body... you can try and plan and control dates etc as much as possible but you'lll never be in control... ultimately your body is.

Good luck with you IVF...warmest wishes from me.
xx


----------



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I am still waiting its now day 35, I have decided to give it til Monday and i will call the clinic if no sign by then. (perhaps the threat of further action will work for me too)


Good Luck to all of you

Love

Ellie xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i know the feeling , my last af was oct, im waiting to start icsi egg share.. i had medication to induce af but still no show.


----------

